# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  C++ - Pure WIN32 Self-Extract  EXE Builder (Preface)

## Chris

Due to the maximum limit of 10000 characters per post. So, I have to split my article into several part as listed below:

*Part 1*
 1. Why I developed it
 2. Methodology behind the scene

*Part 2*
 3. The format I adopted
 4. Reason I adopted this format 
 5. What should stored inside header block

*Part 3*
 6. Retrieve file information
 7. The way I scan files
 8. Basic file access

*Part 4*
 9. How to build the merge data file

*Part 5*
10. Read data from custom resource table

*Part 6*
11. Inject data into spawned SetupEx.exe

*Part 7*
12. Chances for inject data into different resource table

*Part 8*
13. The language identifier
14. Verify the injected data
15. Good and bad things in this project
16. The tool you must download

You must go through it in sequence, no jump queue is allow. If you do so, you might lost in the middle way. For the original post by me at CodeProject can be locate *here*.


If you have problem on reading this article, understand the methodology or any comment.  :wave:   You're welcome. 

regards,
Chris

----------

